# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Hỏi đáp >  Xin hỏi kinh nghiệm du lịch Côn Đảo tự túc?

## Junsu

Bạn nào có *kinh nghiệm du lịch Côn Đảo tự túc* chia sẻ với mình nhé! Cám ơn nhiều!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## thietht

Mình xin tư vấn cho các bạn một số *kinh nghiệm du lịch Côn Đảo tự túc*:

*- Đến như thế nào?*

Côn Đảo cách Vũng Tàu 97 hải lý (180km). Có hai cách để đi đến Côn Đảo là bằng đường bộ + đường thủy hoặc đường hàng không.

Bằng đường bộ – đường Thủy

Tàu thủy xuất phát từ cảng Cát Lở (Tp.Vũng Tàu), tàu chạy khoảng 12 tiếng thì đến cảng Bến Đầm (Côn Đảo). Thời điểm xuất phát lúc 17h00 và đến nơi vào 5h00 sáng hôm sau. Hiện có 2 tàu khách Côn Đảo 9 và Côn Đảo 10 có giường nằm máy lạnh hoặc ghế ngồi. Giá vé khoảng 150.000 – 200.000VND/vé/người. Hai tàu này chỉ hoạt động trong điều kiện thời tiết tốt. Phòng vé tàu biển: 1007/36 đường 30/4, P11 – Vũng Tàu, ĐT: 064.838684 (tại Vũng Tàu ); ĐT: 064.830619 (tại Côn Đảo) đặt trước 2 – 3 tuần.

Máy bay

Có các chuyến bay từ sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất, TP.HCM đến sân bay Cỏ Ống, Côn Sơn (Côn Đảo). Thời gian bay khoảng 45 phút của hãng Vasco hoặc Airmekong. Giá vé thấp nhất từ 2.100.000VND/vé khứ hồi.

Tương tự, bạn có thể bay từ sân bay Cần Thơ/sân bay Nội Bài, Hà Nội đi Côn Đảo. (thời gian bay chỉ khoảng 30 – 60 phút). Giá vé lần lượt từ: 1.826.000VND/vé khứ hồi và 3.400.000VND/vé khứ hồi

*Đi lại tham quan du lịch Côn Đảo*

Từ bến tàu Côn Đảo, bạn có thể đi vào trung tâm là đảo Côn Lôn bằng xe ôm hoặc xe lam đỗ đón khách ở ngay cảng. Nếu đi máy bay, một số khách sạn tại Côn Đảo có dịch vụ đưa đón khách miễn phí, khi đặt phòng trước bạn nên hỏi kĩ điều này. Nếu không bạn có thể liện hệ với sân bay để thuê xe về, phí là 30.000VND/khách.

Trên đảo chưa có một hãng taxi nào, có thể tham quan đảo bằng xe hơi, giá cho thuê từ 800.000VND/ngày. Bạn cũng có thể thuê xe gắn máy, giá cho thuê 120.000 – 150.000VND/ngày tùy xe số hay xe tay ga. Bạn nên kiểm tra kĩ bình xăng trước khi lên đường vì cả đảo chỉ có một trạm xăng.

Có một cách rất tiện lợi cho những người đi du lịch một mình là thuê xe ôm với giá 300.000VND/ngày để đi mọi nơi trên đảo; bác tài sẽ là hướng dẫn viên du lịch tự nguyện, nhiệt tình, cởi mở. Cách rẻ nhất nhưng khá tốn sức cho chuyến vi vu quanh đảo là thuê xe đạp, giá 30.000 VND/ngày.

Muốn du ngoạn, khám phá các hòn đảo chung quanh, bạn có thể thuê thuyền hoặc ca nô. Từ đảo lớn Côn Sơn đến đảo xa nhất là hòn Cau (chừng 20km), một chiếc thuyền chở 20 người, sáng đi chiều về có giá 5 triệu đồng. Khách cũng có thể ở lại qua đêm trên các đảo; một số đảo có phòng nghỉ dã ngoại hoặc lều, võng.

*Những điều thú vị không thể bỏ qua khi đi du lịch Côn Đảo*

*Lặn biển ngắm san hô*

Côn Đảo bao gồm các tiểu đảo khác nhau như hòn Bảy Cạnh, hòn Tài, hòn Tre, hòn Trứng, hòn Trác hay hòn Cau… là nơi hội tụ các dải san hô với mật độ cao bậc nhất Việt Nam, nơi lý tưởng để khám phá thế giới đại dương kỳ thú. Tại những địa điểm lặn đã được thăm dò trước, du khách sẽ được hướng dẫn các thao tác cơ bản và lặn cùng với chính người hướng dẫn. Du khách có thể liên hệ với Côn Đảo Explorer, Rainbow hoặc hỏi các khách sạn về nơi cung cấp tour lặn biển. Giá cho một tour lặn biển có bao gồm các dụng cụ cần thiết từ 500.000 VND/người trở lên.

*Câu cá biển Đông – một hoạt động thú vị khi đi du lịch Côn Đảo*

Vùng biển Côn Đảo nằm trong biển Đông rất dồi dào các loại hải sản, hứa hẹn một chuyến ra khơi đầy thú vị đối với các câu thủ. Sau đó bạn có thể tân hưởng chiến lợi phẩm của mình và vừa có thể tận hưởng không gian yên bình của biển xanh cát trắng với bạn đồng hành hay người thân. Đặc biệt, một số du khách tự thử thách lòng can đảm với thú câu cá mập. Địa điểm lý tưởng nhất chính là bãi Nhát, nằm trên đỉnh Tình Yêu nổi tiếng của Côn Đảo. Theo lời những “chuyên gia” câu cá mập là dân đảo cho biết, thời điểm đi câu cá mập thích hợp nhất là khi màn đêm buông xuống, còn cá to hay nhỏ, nhiều hay ít còn phụ thuộc và thời tiết và con nước.

*Tham quan rừng Ông Đụng*

Khám phá vườn quốc gia Côn Đảo bằng cách tản bộ một khoảng ngắn xuyên qua rừng nhiệt đới, đến bãi biển Ông Đụng ở bờ bên kia của đảo. Nếu sức khỏe cho phép, bạn có thể tắm biển và ngắm san hô bằng ống thở tại đây. Vườn Quốc gia Côn Đảo là nơi cư trú của khoảng 285 loài thực vật, nhiều loài đặc trưng cho rừng của cả ba miền Bắc, Trung, Nam và hơn 100 loài chim, thú có vú đặc hữu như sóc mun, chim gầm ghì trắng, chuột núi…, cùng nhiều sản vật quý hiếm như tổ yến, đồi mồi, vích, hải sâm, rau câu…

*Xem vích đẻ trứng*

Du lịch Côn Đảo, bạn có thể trải nghiệm một đêm lặng lẽ nhưng vô cùng quyến rũ trên hòn Bảy Cạnh. Bạn sẽ được tận mắt chứng kiến những con rùa biển Chelonia mydas mà dân gian hay gọi rùa xanh hay vích… làm ổ và đẻ trứng bên bờ biển.

*Những điểm tham quan khi du lịch Côn Đảo*

*Nhà tù Côn Đảo*

Từ năm 1862 đến 1975, Côn Đảo được biết đến như một nhà tù tàn bạo dành cho những kẻ chống lại chủ nghĩa thực dân Pháp và chế độ Sài Gòn cũ. Để hiểu phần nào về Côn Đảo thời xưa, bạn nên đến thăm Bảo Tàng Côn Đảo, khu di tích Chuồng Cọp (Pháp & Mỹ), nghĩa trang Hàng Dương, viếng thăm mộ nữ anh hùng liệt sỹ Võ Thị Sáu và các chiến sỹ khác…

*Hòn Tài*

Hệ sinh thái dưới biển của Hòn Tài là bức tranh phong phú đầy màu sắc của san hô hòa mình với những loại sinh vật biển ẩn dưới nắng xuyên qua làn nước trong xanh. Đến với Hòn Tài, du khách còn có thể thấy sóc mun – loại sóc đặc hữu chỉ có ở Côn Đảo, kỳ đà, tắc kè… và nhiều loài chim biển, gầm ghì trắng – một loại chim quý hiếm thuộc họ bồ câu, khỉ mặt đỏ – giống khỉ quý đang được nuôi tại Hòn Tài.

*Hòn Bảy Cạnh*

Hòn Bảy Cạnh là hòn đảo lớn thứ hai trong số 16 hòn đảo thuộc quần đảo Côn Đảo, có số lượng rùa biển lên đẻ nhiều nhất Việt Nam. Mỗi năm có đến hàng trăm cá thể rùa mẹ lên bãi đẻ trứng. Toàn bộ đảo được che phủ bởi rừng nhiệt đới nguyên sinh, với hệ động, thực vật rất phong phú. Đến với Hòn Bảy Cạnh, du khách sẽ có cơ khám phá sinh thái rừng ngập mặn và bơi lặn ngắm san hô. San hô ở đây rất đa dạng về chủng loại với san hô dạng phiến, dạng bàn, dạng cành, khối đều thuộc sách đỏ của Việt Nam Mất. Đi tàu từ đảo Côn Đảo ra Hòn Bảy Cạnh mất khoảng 1 giờ đồng hồ.

*Hòn Cau*

Hòn Cau khá nổi tiếng bởi trước đây là một làng cổ thời vua Gia Long với tên “Xóm Bà Thiết”. Hơn nữa đây còn là một di tích lịch sử, nơi thực dân Pháp, Mỹ giam cầm các chiến sĩ cách mạng yêu nước, trong đó có cố thủ tướng Phạm Văn Đồng. Hòn Cau là nơi duy nhất trong số các đảo ngoài khơi trong quần đảo Côn Sơn có nguồn nước ngầm. Hòn Cau cũng là nơi quan trọng cho công tác bảo tồn các loài động vật hoang dã quý hiếm như: rùa biển, yến sào. Đến với hòn Cau du khách có thể tìm hiểu nhiều hệ sinh thái kỳ thú và tận hưởng cảnh đẹp hoang sơ và môi trường trong lành.

*Hòn Tre Lớn*

Nếu bạn muốn xem san hô thì hòn Tre Lớn là nơi lý tưởng nhất, vì san hô ở đây rất đẹp và phong phú chủng loại. Ở đây bạn còn được xem bãi cát nơi rùa biển đẻ trứng, nghỉ ngơi thư giãn và tắm biển.

*Vịnh Đầm Tre*

Vịnh Đầm Tre nằm phía Đông Bắc của đảo Côn Sơn, cách trung tâm Vườn quốc gia Côn Đảo 16 km. Vịnh Đầm Tre là một điểm du lịch hoang dã với cảnh quan tự nhiên, kín gió. Tại đây, du khách có thể tham quan rừng ngập mặn, bơi lặn ngắm san hô, xem chim yến làm tổ trong mùa sinh sản và nhiều loài sinh vật biển khác… Trên đường đi, du khách sẽ được ngắm cảnh đẹp của vịnh Côn Sơn, mũi Lò Vôi, bãi biển Đất Dốc, mũi Chim Chim, vịnh Đông Bắc…

*Bãi biển Đầm Trầu*

Bãi biển này cách thị trấn Côn Sơn 15 km, là bãi tắm đẹp nhất. Xa xa, trên một triền đá vươn ra tận biển nổi lên hai tảng đá lớn, chụm đầu vào nhau như đôi bạn đang trò chuyện. Nước biển ở đây trong và xanh hơn bất cứ nơi nào. Màu xanh thăm thẳm của trời, màu xanh bất tận của cánh rừng đổ bóng, hòa với màu xanh trong của biển. Ở đây cũng có dịch vụ lặn ngắm biển thú vị.

*Đặc sản*

*Ốc vú nàng*

Đặc sản hấp dẫn nhất không nên bỏ qua khi đi du lịch Côn Đảo mang cái tên khá “nhạy cảm” là ốc vú nàng. Loại ốc này có thể nướng, luộc, ăn gỏi đều ngon tuyệt hảo. So với ốc vú nàng ở biển Cù Lao Chàm (Quảng Nam), biển Đại Lãnh (Khánh Hòa), ốc vú nàng ở Côn Đảo là to hơn, lại có quanh năm và nhiều nhất vào những ngày trăng tròn.

*Mứt hạt bàng*

Đây là một món ăn độc đáo làm từ hạt của cây bàng – loài cây rừng gần như đã trở thành biểu tượng cho sức sống mãnh liệt của thiên nhiên và con người Côn Đảo. Vị ngọt của đường hay vị mặn của muối hòa lẫn vị bùi và béo của hạt bàng ở đầu lưỡi, mang đến một món mứt vừa ngon lại rất lạ.

Ngoài ra, còn nhiều món ngon khác mà du khách không thể bỏ qua ở Côn Đảo như: cua mặt trăng, ghẹ, tôm hùm, trùn biển, gỏi cá mập, mắm hun, mắm hàu…

*Lưu ý khi đi du lịch Côn Đảo*

Dịch vụ ở Côn Đảo còn phụ thuộc nhiều vào các chuyến hàng cung cấp của đất liền nên còn khá đắt đỏ và hạn chế nhất là các hoạt động vui chơi về đêm. Do đó, bạn nên chuẩn bị tâm lý rằng đây là chuyến nghỉ ngơi và khám phá một hòn đảo còn rất hoang sơ, dịch vụ chưa đầy đủ như đất liền.

Bạn nên chuẩn bị giày cao cổ nếu muốn vào rừng khám phá, thuốc chống dị ứng, các loại thuốc cá nhân hay dùng, một số đồ ăn liền do buổi tối rất khó kiếm đồ ăn

Ở Côn Đảo rất ít hàng quán, có 2 nhà hàng khá nổi tiếng là Tri Kỷ Quán hoặc Thu Ba trên đảo Côn Sơn.

Có một cách tiết kiệm hơn cho du khách là tự mình ra cầu cảng vào tầm 6h00 sáng hoặc 2h00 chiều, giờ tàu về để mua hải sản tươi rói giá rất rẻ. Hải sản tươi có thể mang về khách sạn nhờ họ chế biến.

Nếu muốn ăn cơm bụi, bạn có thể tới khu vực chợ Côn Đảo.



Ngoài ra, để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Côn Đảo click vào *du lịch Côn Đảo* - *du lich Con Dao*

Chúc bạn có một chuyến đi an toàn và vui vẻ!

----------


## dulichdaydo

Côn Đảo là một hòn đảo nhỏ nằm trên biển Đông, thuộc tỉnh Bà Rịa – Vũng Tầu. Đến với Côn Đảo bạn sẽ được tận hưởng cảm giác trong lành của miền Biển Nhiệt Đới. Du Lịch Côn Đảo luôn hấp dẫn du khách vào các tháng Hè trong năm. Để có một chuyến Du Lịch Côn Đảo hoàn hảo, bạn nên tham khảo qua một số kinh nghiệm du lịch Côn Đảo của mình dưới đây.

Phương tiện đi đến Côn Đảo

Vì là đảo ngoài khơi xa nên chỉ có 2 cách di chuyển đến Côn Đảo đó là đi Tàu hoặc máy bay. Trước đây có Mekong Air nhưng giờ chỉ có Vietnam Airlines và sắp tới là Jetair. Bạn nên cân nhắc về chi phí và sức khỏe để chọn tàu hoặc máy bay.
Tàu đi Côn Đảo

Từ Sài Gòn, bạn nên đi xe Kumho ở bến xe miền Đông về Vũng Tàu, bảo lái xe cho dừng ở cảng Cát Lở. Đi bộ từ đường lớn vào cũng cỡ 500m. Xe Kumho sạch sẽ, thoáng, đi hơi từ tốn nhưng cảm thấy rất yên tâm và an toàn. Tại bến cảng bạn mua vé tàu đi Côn Đảo, nếu mua của các công ty du lịch sẽ mất thêm phí. Hành trình bằng đường biển do tàu Côn Đảo 9 và tàu Côn Đảo 10 thực hiện, khởi hành từ cảng Cát Lở, Vũng Tàu đi Côn Đảo hay từ cảng Bến Đầm, Côn Đảo theo chiều ngược lại khởi hành lúc 17h và đến nơi lúc 5h sáng ngày hôm sau.

Liên hệ trực tiếp với phòng vé tàu ở cảng Cát Lở để biết lịch tàu và giá cả: 064.3.838684. Hoặc liên hệ mua vé tại tại Vũng Tàu phòng vé số 1007/36 Đường 30/4, phường 11, Vũng Tàu; điện thoại: 064.3838684. Tại Côn Đảo liên hệ với Cảng Bến Đầm; điện thoại: 064.3830619.

Nếu chọn đi tàu, các bạn có thể đem theo xe máy. Bến khởi hành nằm ở Vũng Tàu, có tên là cảng Cát Lở, các bạn có thể chạy xe xuống Vũng Tàu rồi gửi xe theo, để ra Côn Đảo có xe đi ngay. Khi mua vé Tàu bạn nên hỏi thêm về dịch vụ chở xe ra đảo.

Bạn nên mua vé nằm tầng hầm dưới khoang giữa (hơi ngột ngạt) cho đỡ say, nằm nghiêng và co người lại nhé.Tàu CD09 chở hàng thì tàu ít lắc lư hơn tàu CD10 (cái này mình nghe dân đảo nói ). Nhớ chuẩn bị đồ ăn tối vì trên tàu chỉ bán trứng luộc và mì gió đến 24h là hết.

*Máy bay đi Côn Đảo* Khi ra khỏi sân bay, các bạn sẽ thấy vài  chiếc xe 16 đến 24 chỗ, chiếc nào cũng có tên công ty du lịch hay khách  sạn, resort. Bạn cứ chọn một chiếc mà nhảy lên, dù là xe của ai thì  cũng phải trả tiền như nhau, và các xe này hoạt động như xe bus thôi.
Phòng vé Vietnam airlines - 08 -39 14 14 14 14
Thời gian thích hợp du lịch Côn Đảo
Bạn nên đi Côn Đảo từ tháng Mười đến tháng Tư. Thời tiết ở Côn Đảo cũng có hai mùa mưa nắng, không khác biệt nhiều so với Sài Gòn. Vậy nên thời gian từ tháng Mười đến tháng Tư đang là mùa khô, thuận tiện cho việc đi lại.
Xem thêm: Du Lịch Bụi Vũng Tàu
Nhà nghỉ khách sạn tại Côn Đảo
    Nhà khách Phi Yến điện thoại: 064.3830168, đây là một địa chỉ lâu năm nên nhà khách cũng xuống cấp nhiều. Giá phòng đơn là 350k/đêm, phòng đôi là 450k/đêm. Nhà khách này nằm ở vị trí thoáng đãng ngay đường Tôn Đức Thắng nhìn thẳng ra biển. Khuôn viên ở đây rộng nên cũng có cả quán ăn, bán cơm, mì, phở, hủ tíu…
    Nhà nghỉ Thanh Xuân điện thoại: 064.3830261. Chỉ cách Phi Yến vài căn nhà, cũng nằm trên đường Tôn Đức Thắng nhìn ra biển.
    Nhà nghỉ Thanh Ngọc điện thoại: 064.3830219, nằm trên đường Tôn Đức Thắng.
    Nhà nghỉ Ba Đoàn Điện thoại: 0983567153
    Khách sạn Thiện Tân điện thoại 064.3630123 0919888929. Khách sạn này nằm ngay cạnh Resort Côn Đảo Camping
    Nhà Nghỉ Bảo tàng – Phú Hải Resort
    Có tất cả 6 phòng lạnh, trung tâm thị trấn, gần Bảo Tàng
    Giá : 250.000/ phòng đôi / ngày đêm
    Văn phòng Bảo tàng: 0643.830134, Chị Loan Anh: 01234198930
Một số khách sạn khác
    Khách sạn HAI NGA trên đường Trần Phú: 064.3830260
    Nhà nghỉ 42 đường Nguyễn Huệ: 064.3630178
    Nhà nghỉ THÁI HÀ trên đường Nguyễn Huệ: 064.3831679 hoặc 01219799339
    Khách sạn mini TÂN AN đường Lên Duẩn: 064.3830257– 0907844747- 0918579105
    Motel AN LỘC đường Trần Phú: 064.3608506 – 0904339068 – 0988448484 (găp chị Kim Anh)
    Khách sạn PHƯƠNG THẢO đường Trần Phú: 01237599977 – 064.3830526
    Khách sạn mini HẢI AN đường Hồ Thanh Tòng: 064.3508077 – 01644683866
    Nhà nghỉ BẢO TÀNG: 064.3830134
Các điểm thăm quan tại Côn Đảo
    Nghĩa Trang Hàng Dương, buổi đêm đường vào khá tối, có đèn pin thì dễ đi hơn, sau 21h phải báo cho bảo vệ nghĩa trang , từ cổng có đèn vào đến mộ chị Sáu.

    Vườn Quốc Gia Côn Đảo . Muốn có người hướng dẫn bạn liên hệ trước và trả phí theo quy định.
    Bạn muốn đi tham quan hệ thống nhà tù liên hệ bảo tàng 0643.830517
    Tàu đi câu bạn ra cầu tầu 914 thuê tàu của ngư dân (loại 30CV) đi câu nguyên ngày giá có 1.500.000/ngày (nếu 1/2 ngày chỉ 800k), giá này tham khảo có thể đã tăng. Ưu điểm : Giá rẻ và trên tàu có sẵn đồ câu cũng như quan trọng nhất là chủ tàu rất đàng hoàng, nắm rõ khu vực có nhiều cá. Mọi người dt cho a. Thành (chủ tàu) : 0914720581.
    Bạn có thể đi lặn biển (call: 064.3630024) hoặc thuê tàu đi hòn Bảy Cạnh (call: 064.3830669)
Mọi thắc mắc hay yêu cầu hướng dẫn về kinh nghiệm tour bạn có thể liên hệ mình Ms. Bông 0974 938 466

----------


## huong_hoanggia

*Gửi bạn thêm thông tin du lịch Côn Đảo: Lưu ý khi đi du lịch Côn Đảo*
Dịch vụ ở Côn Đảo còn phụ thuộc nhiều vào các chuyến hàng cung cấp của đất liền nên còn khá đắt đỏ và hạn chế nhất là các hoạt động vui chơi về đêm. Do đó, bạn nên chuẩn bị tâm lý rằng đây là chuyến nghỉ ngơi và khám phá một hòn đảo còn rất hoang sơ, dịch vụ chưa đầy đủ như đất liền.
Bạn nên chuẩn bị giày cao cổ nếu muốn vào rừng khám phá, thuốc chống dị ứng, các loại thuốc cá nhân hay dùng, một số đồ ăn liền do buổi tối rất khó kiếm đồ ăn
Ở Côn Đảo rất ít hàng quán, có 2 nhà hàng khá nổi tiếng là Tri Kỷ Quán hoặc Thu Ba trên đảo Côn Sơn.
Có một cách tiết kiệm hơn cho du khách là tự mình ra cầu cảng vào tầm 6h00 sáng hoặc 2h00 chiều, giờ tàu về để mua hải sản tươi rói giá rất rẻ. Hải sản tươi có thể mang về khách sạn nhờ họ chế biến.
Nếu muốn ăn cơm bụi, bạn có thể tới khu vực chợ Côn Đảo.

----------


## midu

Trước khi lên đường, tôi cũng bị đủ người dọa dẫm, nào là "đảo ý nhiều âm khí lắm", "hoang sơ, chả có gì mà ăn đâu", "chơi một ngày là hết, buồn lắm". Nhưng kết quả là, lâu lắm rồi, tôi mới có một chuyến du lịch nhiều phấn khích đến vậy. Điều làm tôi nhớ da diết Côn Đảo, là cảm giác an tâm, an toàn. Hôm đầu ra đảo, tôi đã há hốc mồm khi anh cho thuê xe bảo: "Đi xong cứ vứt xe cả khóa trước cửa khách sạn nhé". Để cả đêm, sáng sau ra, vẫn thấy xe còn nguyên. Đến đây, bạn rũ bỏ mọi lo lắng, buồn phiền, con người được sống thiện nhất và bình an nhất. Một vài tư vấn dưới đây, sẽ giúp các bạn có chuyến đi tuyệt vời hơn.
Đi lại ở Côn Đảo, nên đi bằng xe máy. Không khí biển mát mẻ, nên đi xe máy rất tiện lợi và thoải mái. Điều thú vị nhất là vào bất cứ đâu, bạn không cần khóa xe, cắm nguyên chìa ở ổ, vào thăm thú, ra xe vẫn y nguyên. Thậm chí, để qua đêm, sáng sau, xe vẫn y nguyên đó.
Trên đảo chỉ có một cây xăng duy nhất, nên cần phải lưu ý để ý mức xăng. Giá thuê xe máy khoảng 100.000 đồng/xe số, 120.000 đồng/xe ga

----------


## tourguide

_Fiditour hiện nay đang có chương trình khuyến mãi vé máy bay Côn Đảo giá cực kỳ ưu đãi, độc quyền các bạn nhé. Giá dành cho khách lẻ và khách đoàn, phù hợp cho các bạn có ý định đi tự túc để tiết kiệm chi phí._
*SÀI GÒN - CÔN ĐÀO - SÀI GÒN: 3.200.000đ/ khứ hồi*
*Liên hệ: 3914.1414 Ext 408 hoặc 0902.911.153 (Minh Thơ)*

----------


## hangnt

_Côn Đảo nằm ở tỉnh Bà Rịa – Vũng Tàu. Côn Đảo cũng nổi tiếng với những bãi biển đẹp còn hoang sơ, không khí trong lành, nước trong xanh, và rừng nguyên sinh. Nhìn vào bản đồ, Côn Đảo trông giống như một con gấu lên từ biển phía đông nam của Việt Nam. Nơi đây còn nguyên vẹn hệ thống nhà tù giành cho những người yêu nước, cách mạng trong kháng chiến chống Pháp và Mỹ, Côn Đảo là nơi thể hiện tinh thần cách mạng dũng cảm của dân tộc Việt Nam. Hơn 22.000 tù nhân người đã cống hiến cuộc đời mình cho độc lập dân tộc khi bị giam giữ và cô lập trên Côn Đảo._

Côn Đảo được công nhận là khu bảo tồn thiên nhiên vào năm 1984 và là một công viên quốc gia vào năm 1993. Tổng diện tích được bảo vệ của công viên là 20.000 ha, trong đó 14.000 ha biển và 6.000 ha rừng trên 14 hòn đảo. Ngoài ra còn có một vùng đệm là 20.500 ha rộng lớn. Vườn quốc gia Côn Đảo bao gồm các hệ sinh thái biển và ven biển như rừng ngập mặn, rạn san hô và thảm cỏ biển. Hơn 1.300 loài sinh vật biển đã được xác định ở đây. Công viên là khu vực đẻ trứng quan trọng nhất tại Việt Nam cho rùa biển. Hòn đảo này cũng có nhiều loài động vật quý, quan trọng nhất con bò biển (gọi là “bò biển” theo cách gọi của người dân địa phương). Với đa dạng sinh học biển phong phú, Côn Đảo được cho là một trong những khu vực ưu tiên hàng đầu trong hoạt động bảo tồn của Quỹ Động vật Hoang dã Thế giới và Chương trình Phát triển Liên Hợp Quốc.


*Đi du lịch Côn Đảo bằng cách nào ?*

Đi Côn Đảo chỉ có hai loại phương tiện để đến được đây là đường hàng không và đường biển.
Đường hàng không: Hiện nay chỉ có duy nhất hãng hàng không Vasco ( Một hãng hàng không của Vietnamairlines ) khai thác bằng loại máy bay ATR 72, với 65 hoặc 72 chỗ ngồi. Các chuyến bay đi Côn Đảo xuất phát từ hai chặng bay: Sài Gòn đi Côn Đảo và Cần Thơ đi Côn Đảo, tuy nhiên chặng bay đi Côn Đảo từ Cần Thơ là không thường xuyên, do lượng khách không ổn định và tần xuất bay thấp.

Vào mùa hè từ tháng 4 đến tháng 9 các chuyến bay từ Sài Gòn ( Tp. Hồ Chí Minh ) đi Côn Đảo trung bình có từ 6 – 9 chuyến bay/ ngày, tùy thuộc vào tình hình khách mà hãng hàng không có thể tăng chuyến phù hợp với nhu cầu. Mùa gió, biển động từ tháng 10 đến tháng 3 năm sau thì tần xuất bay giảm chỉ còn 3 – 5 chuyến bay/ ngày, lịch bay tương đối ổn định.

Các bạn có thể tham khảo lịch bay tại: http://vasco.com.vn/Schedules/List

Vé máy bay đi Côn Đảo có thể đặt tại các công ty du lịch tổ chức tour đi Côn Đảo hoặc các phòng vé của hãng này qua số điện thoại.

Phòng vé Vietnamairlines: 0838 320 320
Phòng vé Vasco tại Sài Gòn: 08 38422790 / 38445999, chí nhánh tại Côn Đảo: 0643 831 831

Tuy nhiên để đặt được vé đi Côn Đảo vào mùa hè lúc cao điểm là tương đối khó khăn và giá cao, vì lúc này các công ty du lịch lại chiếm một phần vé tương đối lớn để triển khai các tour du lịch Côn Đảo.

Bằng đường Biển: Chỉ có một bến cảng riêng biệt phục vụ đi Côn Đảo tại Bà Rịa -Vũng Tàu, Cảng Cát Lở nằm sâu trong một con hẻm tại địa chỉ: 1007/34 đường 30 tháng 4, phường 11, Tp Vũng Tàu, tỉnh Bà Rịa Vũng Tàu. Cảng này và Cảng Bến Đầm tại Côn Đảo đều trực thuộc huyện Côn Đảo quản lý, mục đích phục vụ việc đi lại của người dân, cán bộ và một phần ít là khách du lịch.

Tàu khởi hành từ Vũng Tàu đi Côn Đảo chủ yếu vào mùa hè từ cuối tháng 3 đến tháng 9, mùa này biển êm, đi lại bằng tàu không bị say sóng. Tuy nhiên thời gian đi là khá dài, mất 12 tiếng từ 5 giờ chiều ngày hôm trước tới 5 giờ sáng ngày hôm sau mới tới Côn Đảo. Lịch tàu đi Côn Đảo cũng không ổn định, tùy thuộc vào kế hoạch cũng như sự thay đổi của Ban Quản Lý Cảng.

Chỉ có 2 tàu phục vụ đi Côn Đảo là tàu Côn Đảo 09 và Côn Đảo 10, tàu Côn Đảo 09 có khoảng 200 giường nằm trong mỗi phòng khoảng 30-40 khách, còn lại là 50 ghế ngồi. Giá vé cho mỗi khách khứ hồi là 300 nghìn/ khách. Tàu Côn Đảo 10 có khoảng 150 giường nằm bố trí trong mỗi phòng từ 6 – 10 khách, ghế ngồi là 50 chỗ, giá vé khứ hồi 400 nghìn/ khách.

Các bạn đi bằng tàu cần liên hệ để biết lịch trình và đặt vé trước tại phòng vé của Ban Quản Lý Cảng tại Vũng Tàu: 0643 838684

Tuy nhiên tình trạng vé tàu Côn Đảo cũng thường xuyên không còn chỗ vào dịp hè, ngay cả người dân ở Côn Đảo cũng gặp khó khăn khi mua vé để phục vụ việc đi lại với đất liền.

*Làm gì khi đến Côn Đảo ?*

Hầu hết du khách đi Côn Đảo đều tập chung ăn, ngủ, mua sắm tại trung tâm thị trấn của Côn Đảo. Khu trung tâm này tương đối bằng phẳng và dễ dàng đi đi lại trong bán kính 2km. Có rất ít bóng mát trên các đường phố tại đây, đi bộ để tận hưởng không khí trong lành, thăm quan, mua sắm là cách tốt nhất khám phá thị trấn nhỏ bé này. Tốt nhất là bạn nên đi bộ vào mỗi buổi sáng hoặc buổi tối.

Xe máy ở Côn Đảo có thể thuê dễ dàng, bạn có thể dùng phương tiện này đi vòng quanh đảo và khám phá những địa điểm thăm quan thú vị, mật độ giao thông ở đây ít, đi lại an toàn và người dân rất có ý thức trong qúa trình tham gia giao thông. Có rất nhiều địa điểm cho thuê xe máy gần những khu vực có khách sạn và có giá từ 80 – 100 nghìn/ ngày. Côn Đảo chỉ có duy nhất 1 trạm xăng trên đường Nguyễn Huệ, trạm xăng này chỉ mở của vào lúc 6 giờ sáng đến 11 giờ 30, chiều từ 13 giờ 30 đến 20 giờ. Vì vậy hãy chắc chắn rằng bạn đã có đầy bình xăng trước khi sủ dụng xe máy khám phá Côn Đảo.

Xe Taxi và xe ôm cũng là phương tiện tốt để di chuyển ở Côn Đảo, bạn có thể nhờ khách sạn kêu giùm hoặc có ngay phía trước những khách sạn lớn. Có 2 hãng Taxi hoạt động tại Côn Đảo là:

Taxi Dầu Khí: 0643 61 61 61                    
Côn Sơn Taxi: 0643 908 908

Những phương tiện này ở Côn Đảo có giá thành hơi cao so với Sài Gòn, nhưng rất thuận tiện khi bạn di chuyển quãng đường ngắn và đi viếng nghĩa trang vào ban đêm.

Xe đạp cũng cho thuê rất nhiều ở Côn Đảo là một phương tiện tuyệt vời để có thể đi xung quanh thị trấn. Bạn có thể đi xe đạp đến khu vực Sân Bay phía Bắc Đảo hay khu vực Cảng Bến Đầm phía Nam Đảo. Đoạn đường đi đến hai địa điểm trên rất nhiều dốc và quanh co, nhưng rất đẹp và nằm sát biển, bạn cần chuẩn bị nước uống nếu muốn khám phá những cung đường dài 15 km tính từ trung tâm thị trấn.

*Xem gì ở Côn Đảo ?*

Côn Đảo hôm nay là một địa danh lịch sử tuyệt vời được bảo tồn và trung tu, thu hút ngày càng đông khách du lịch trong và ngoài nước thăm quan.

Với hơn 20.000 tù nhân chính trị đã hy sinh trong quá trình bị giam giữ tại Côn Đảo, bạn có thể được tận mắt chứng kiến và tái hiện lịch sử Côn Đảo qua những hình ảnh bằng tượng được mô phỏng và dẫn thuyết của những thuyết minh viên Bảo Tàng. Bạn có thể đặt một tour thăm quan lịch sử với giá vé 25 nghìn/ người tại phòng trưng bày Bảo Tàng trong Dinh Chúa Đảo trên đường Tôn Đức Thắng, tuy nhiên việc đi lại do bạn tự túc phương tiện.

Liên hệ qua số trực máy giờ hành chính tại Côn Đảo: 064 3630 768
Hoặc số hotline: 0939 245 999
Hoặc văn phòng đại diện tại TP.HCM: 08 7300 0125

Nghĩa trang Hàng Dương được ví như là một đền thờ của Tổ Quốc, với hơn 20.000 anh hùng được quy tụ và di dời khắp các nơi trên Côn Đảo về đây. Vì thế bạn sẽ không thể thấy bất kỳ ai mặc quần ngắn, hoặc hở vai đi lại trong khu vực nghĩa trang. Các phương tiện di chuyển phải để phía ngoài và không sử dụng trong khu vực. Khách du lịch trong nước đi Côn Đảo với mục đích lớn nhất được đến thăm quan và tỏ lòng thành kính trước những vong linh đang nằm an nghỉ tại Nghĩa Trang Hàng Dương Côn Đảo.

Côn Đảo  một quần thể bao gồm nhiều đảo nhỏ, người dân chỉ sinh sông tại 3 nơi là Làng Cỏ Ống, trung tâm Thị  Trấn và Cảng Bến Đầm trên đảo lớn Côn Sơn là một phần của Vườn Quốc Gia Côn Đảo . Các đảo chủ yếu là rừng, núi và vẫn còn có rất nhiều diện tích rừng nguyên sinh và hệ thực vật, động vật phong phú. Động vật biển nổi tiếng nhất của quần đảo là “bò biển” hay gọi là Dugong với số lượng còn ít thấy, nhưng may mắn vẫn có thể gặp chúng trên biển. Một số loài sóc và khỉ hiếm được tìm thấy ở đây và có một chương trình bảo tồn sinh sản quan trọng cho các loài rùa trên các đảo, đặc biệt là đảo Bảy Cạnh gần đảo Côn Sơn.

Những hòn đảo ở đây đều có những bãi biển rất đẹp, du khách có thể bơi lội và lặn biển ngắm san hô, câu cá (tuy nhiên những hoạt động này tốt nhất trong khoảng thời gian từ tháng năm đến tháng Mười). Côn Đảo là một địa danh mà nhiều du khách nhắm tới kỳ nghỉ ngắn vào những dịp cuối tuần, tìm cảm giác thư giãn, yên tĩnh tránh xa sự ồn ào nơi thành phố đông người.

Bạn cũng có thể đặt tour du lịch Côn Đảo đi xem rùa lên bờ đẻ trứng tại những đảo nhỏ như Hòn Bảy Cạnh, Hòn Cau tại các khách sạn lưu trú hoặc với văn phòng của Vườn Quốc Gia. Giá cho một tour này vào khoảng 1.500.000 Đồng/ người và bạn có thể thấy một con rùa đẻ trứng. Mùa rùa để trứng chỉ từ tháng Năm đến đầu tháng Chín. Tour này đòi hỏi bạn phải khởi hành vào buổi chiều tối và kết thúc vào sáng ngày hôm sau, bạn chỉ có thể thấy rùa vào ban đêm.

Các bạn cũng có thể khám phá rừng nguyên sinh Côn Đảo với hành trình đến Vịnh Đầm Tre, bạn cần phải đi cùng một hướng dẫn viên của khách sạn hoặc có thể đắng ký với hướng dẫn là những cán bộ Kiểm Lâm của Vườn Quốc Gia Côn Đảo. Cần phải có trang phục phù hợp để đi rừng gần 2 giờ mới tới Vịnh Đầm Tre. Những con đường mòn được cố tình tạo ra nhằm giưới thiệu những loài cây cổ thụ và gỗ quý, bạn có thể gặp rất nhiều khỉ, sóc đỏ dạ, kỳ đà, gà rừng trong chuyến đi này. Đến Vịnh Đầm Tre, bạn thỏa sức tắm, câu cá, câu mực và lặn ngắm san hô, mọi thứ trong khu vực này đều được bảo tồn và còn nguyên vẹn, tuy nhiên bạn cần chú ý tới dòng thủy triều lên xuống trong khu vực này và cần một hướng dẫn am hiểu từ đội ngũ hướng dẫn Kiểm Lâm tại chỗ đang bảo tồn cho khu vực này.

*Mua sắm ở Côn Đảo*

Chợ Côn Đảo là nơi tập trung mọi hoạt động mua sắm trên đảo, tại đây bạn có thể mua được những loại trái cây như Dừa,  Xoài, Nhãn, Chuối … được trồng tại Côn Đảo.

Chợ hoạt động từ 6 giờ sáng với những mặt hàng hải sản mới nhất được đánh bắt từ biển, rau và trái cây được  hái và bán bởi những người trồng trực tiếp. Giá cả tại chợ ổn định vào mùa hè, giá không ổn định vào dịp cuối năm nhưng người dân đều bán đúng giá, kể cả khách nước ngoài chứ không nâng giá như những nơi khác.

*Ăn uống ở đâu ?*

Lựa chọn ăn uống vẫn còn tương đối hạn chế tại Côn Đảo, mặc dù nhà hàng mới đã mở ra nhiều trong vài tháng qua, liệt kê một số quán ăn, nhà hàng để bạn tham khảo.

Quán ĂnThu Ba: Phục vụ những món ăn Hải Sản, không gian ấm cúng – Trên đường Võ Thị Sáu

Quán Ăn Tri Kỷ, Quán Ớt , Thu Tâm:  chuyên phục vụ Hải Sản tươi sống – Trên đường Nguyễn Đức Thuận

Quán Hải Sản tươi sống Nam Hải, Sang Tuyền – Trên đường Nguyễn Huệ

Hầu hết các khách sạn lớn đều có nhà hàng, thực phẩm phong phú, không gian và gần biển

Côn Đảo Seatravel Resort , 6 Nguyễn Đức Thuận, tỉnh Côn Đảo: Khu du lịch Côn Đảo Seatravel có một nhà hàng rộng ở khu vực ngoài trời dưới bóng mát của những tán bang, tại đây cũng mới hoạt động một quầy bar gần bãi biển, bạn có thể uống nước hay ăn ngay tại đây.

Khu du lịch Sài Gòn Côn Đảo  trên đường Tôn Đức Thắng: cũng có nhà hàng với không gian gần với hồ bơi và biển, thực phẩm phong phú và có nhiều lựa chọn. Nhân viên phục vụ chuyên nghiệp. Đặc biệt bạn có thể thưởng thức cà phê được pha chế rất tốt ở đây

Six Senses Con Dao:  có nhà hàng cung cấp một số lựa chọn ăn uống cao cấp hơn cho du khách, nhưng vị trí của resort nằm ngoài của thị trấn. Nếu ở tại một trong những khách sạn như (ATC, Seatravel, Côn Đảo Resort, Sài Gòn Côn Đảo Resort) nằm ở trung tâm thị trấn, cách tốt nhất để bạn đến Six Senses là bằng xe máy, bạn cũng nên gọi điện trước khi đến đó.

*Chỗ ở nhà nghỉ, khách sạn, Resort*

Có rất nhiều sự lựa chọn về chỗ nghỉ khi bận đi Côn Đảo, giá cả từ 300 nghìn cho đến 2 triệu đồng cho một phòng 2 người, bạn có thể tham khảo phần khách sạn Côn Đảo để biết địa chỉ, điện thoại, thông tin về nơi nghỉ và giá cả

*Môi trường và Sức khỏe*

Không có bất kỳ bệnh sốt rét hay bện dịch gì được phát hiện ở đây. Mùa mưa ở Côn Đảo từ tháng 2 đến tháng 4 nhưng cũng không có nhiều muỗi. Thời điểm này nếu bạn đi khám phá rừng thì tốt nhất bạn nên mua theo Soffell có sẵn ở các hiệu thuốc gần chợ. Ở Côn Đảo vào bất cứ mùa nào trên các bãi biển đều có loại công trùng là bọ mắt ( theo tên gọi của người địa phương ), tên khoa học là ruồi cát, chỉ to bằng đầu tăm rất khó phát hiện.

Bọ mắt không gây ngứa hay dị ứng ngứa ngay lúc nó cắn, nó chỉ ngứa khi cơ thể ấm lên, đặc biệt là khi đi ngủ, chính vì vậy mà nhiều người lầm tưởng là bị rệp cắn. Có rất nhiều du khách phơi nắng ngoài bãi biển và bị bọ mắt cắn gây dị ứng ngứa và nổi những nốt đỏ bằng hạt đậu, các loại thuốc chống côn trùng như Soffell đều không có tác dụng đối với bọ mắt. Khi bị cắn bạn có thể dùng dầu gió để không bị ngứa.

_Chúc các bạn có chuyến đi Côn Đảo vui vẻ, mình sẽ bổ sung một số kinh nghiệm du lich Côn Đảo cho những chuyến đi câu ngoài biển_

----------

